# Do expats have to pay US taxes?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

One of the most common questions we receive is, “do expats have to pay US taxes?”

You may be relieved to know many expats usually don’t owe taxes to the IRS when living abroad. This reason comes down to a few tax benefits and exclusions that prevent Americans from double taxation on foreign-income and owing unnecessary fees.

Some of these mechanisms are:

The Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (FEIE)
The Foreign Housing Exclusion
The Foreign Tax Credit (FTC)
Tax Treaty Benefits
The Child Tax Credit and Additional Child Tax Credit
Generally, US expats can offset foreign earned income with the above exclusions and credits. We’ll share more on each of those below.

However, if you do end up owing tax because your worldwide gross income is more than what the tax exclusions and credits can cover, you’ll need to pay your taxes by April 18th, 2022. If you don’t pay your taxes by then, interest will be charged daily until you settle your IRS bill.


----------

